# Diy midi controller



## eross2121 (Mar 9, 2017)

though i would
share, for anyone thinking about trying it. just finished building my first midi controller. I wanted a controller that was class compliant, with enough faders, twist knobs, and buttons for what i need.
I used a teeny 3.5 board. just like an arduino, but with midi function an arduino doesn't have. figuring out the code was the hardest part( still learning). However the teensy forum had several people quick to help with any question i had, and they even wrote some code and put it online for me to copy and use in my project. https://forum.pjrc.com/threads/42479-simple-midi-contoller
It was a challenging project for the first try, but it was very rewarding to see it all come together and have a functioning midi control to play within the end. I highly recommend.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice! Can you share pics from the top and the back?


----------



## eross2121 (Mar 10, 2017)

here a link to more pictures https://forum.audiob.us/discussion/17710/diy-midi-controller#latest


----------

